# William Cooper



## KEITH SEVILLE

Can any of our dredging enthusiasts give me any information relating to suction dredger William Cooper which worked on the Mersey for William Cooper & Sons Liverpool.???
She was originally built in 1965 by Charles Hill at Bristol.
Any ideas what happened to her after William Cooper closed down please????

Regards
Keith


----------

